# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Δυτική Ελλάδα/Επτάνησα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Κερκύρας >  Νέο Αp

## blueyed.cwn

Λοιπόν....ύστερα απο πολύ ψάξιμο,βρήκα τον κατάλληλο άνθρωπο να μου επιτρέψει να στήσω κόμβο που να καλύπτει όλη την απόσταση απο παλαιό φρούριο-λιστόν,μέχρι Βιρό......το ap θα βρίσκεται στο ψηλότερο σημείο του Βιρού και καλύπτει ένα πολύ μεγάλο μέρος του νησιού απο λιστόν μέχρι λόφο κογεβίνα και αλεπού ως το βιρό....Θα είναι ενα client-ap με πιάτο 80 cm και ομνι 6 db που προσωρινά θα καλύπτει μέχρι 10 clients.Το client θα συνδεθεί με το Ap που βρίσκεται κοντά στη Liston και θα μας δώσει πλήρη συνδεσιμότητα  ::   ::  Οι δοκιμές θα ξεκινήσουν κάπου στις 10 Μαϊου,και ελπίζω μέχρι τις 15 του μηνός να έχω τελειώσει με αυτές και να αρχίσω το στήσιμο....Αλλά θέλω Βοήθεια....ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΛΕΩ !!!!όποιος πιστεύει οτι μπορεί να βοηθήσει και ταυτόχρονα να μάθει πως ακριβώς λειτουργούν όλα αυτά τα μηχανήματα,γιατί αμφιβάλλω αν έχει κανείς ιδέα εκειπέρα(δεν το λέω με κακία,αλλα είναι πραγματικότητα)(συγκεκριμένα πάνε να με φάνε γιατί νομίζουν οτι θα τους προκαλέσουμε και γω και ο Γιαννης Καρκίνο απο τα σήματα-λες και η κέρκυρα δεν είναι γεμάτη απο πιάτα δορυφορικά και καλώδια ρεύματος υψηλής),είναι ευπρόσδεκτος να στείλει mail.Υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες που τράβηξα εγώ και δείχνουν το εύρος που θα καλύψει το AP Nr 2(Viros Ap μαζί με Node 4),τις οποίες έκανα upload στο http://users.forthnet.gr/ath/blueyed/......ξεκινώντας απο την 12 απο δεξιά προς τα αριστερά,θα δείτε πέραμα,κανόνι,πόλη(παλαιό φρούριο) πίσω λόφο γαρίτσας(φυλακές) και κάτι απο αλεπού λόφο κογεβίνα καθώς και άλλες περιοχές που δεν έχω εντοπίσει ακόμα......είναι λίγο μακρυά(υπολόγισα μέγιστη απόσταση 3-4 Κμ αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι μια καλή κίνηση......
Επαναλαμβάνω ότι όποιος γνωρίζει κάποιον που θα ενδιαφερόταν να βάλει Wireless, να τον βοηθήσει ή να του πεί να τοποθετήσει κόμβο στη nodedb http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/corfu/ και να μου στείλει mail...Αυτά για τώρα,θα επανέλθω ελπίζω με ακόμα καλύτερα νέα

Χριστός ανέστη με υγεία και χαρά σε όλους

Your eyes only  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  Blueyed

----------


## B52

Απο το Βιρο ειναι η μητερα μου χεχεχεε οταν ανεβω μαλλον το καλοκαιρι κανονιστε να τα πουμε........ που θα το στησετε το ΑΡ πανω στη βιλλα στο βουνο ?  ::

----------


## blueyed.cwn

Μάλλον όχι....το σπίτι που βρηκα τώρα ανακαινίζεται,οπότε μάλλον δεν είναι αυτο που λές.Πάντως είναι απο τα ψηλότερα,(αν και όχι Βίλλα)lol..............

Your eyes only Blueyed

----------


## challenger.cwn

Blue πολύ καλή η ιδέα με το AP στο Βιρό. ΑΝ το καταφέρουμε θα εξυπηρετήσει πολλούς. Για πές όμως... Πόση απόσταση το υπολογίζεις απο το Π. Φρούριο και απο σένα?

----------


## blueyed.cwn

Από μένα απέχει μόλις 300 μέτρα.Απο το Φρούριο κάπου 2 κμ με 3 υπολογίζω  ::   ::

----------


## Trstme

Καλησπέρα και από μένα..Αλλο ενα AP και Clint θα μπεί Μεθοδίου...  ::  

Ελπίζω το AP να βοηθήσει εκεί....

----------


## challenger.cwn

Για δώσε περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες Trstme. Πότε σκοπεύεις να το στήσεις? Τι εξοπλισμό θα χρησιμοποιήσεις? Και ποιος κόμβος είσαι στο nodedb? αν δεν έχεις βάλει το στίγμα σου, βάλτο οπωσδήποτε εδώ: http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/corfu/?

----------


## sharky.cwn

> Καλησπέρα και από μένα..Αλλο ενα AP και Clint θα μπεί Μεθοδίου...  
> 
> Ελπίζω το AP να βοηθήσει εκεί....


Φυσικά και θα βοηθήσει! Πόσο ψιλά θα βάλεις την κεραία; Τι εξοπλισμό;...

----------


## blueyed.cwn

Αστονα ρε τον Βλαμμένο.........Τα νεύρα σας σπάει,είναι δικός μου αυτός.......θα τα κανονίσουμε παρέα............
trstme αγορίνα μου.....πωωωωωωωωωωωωως την είδες??????ε??θα σπάσουμε τα νευράκια των υπολοίπων???????  ::   ::   ::  
Καλά ρε....θα σου ξηγήσω γω το όνειρο αύριο ρε.......Θα φας καλάαααααααααααααααααααααααααααα........
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

